# WHMCS v6 has been released



## danielm (Jul 7, 2015)

WHMCS version 6.0 is now available per http://blog.whmcs.com/?t=102658
 

I have yet to update my dev install from an early beta, so I can't speak to any issues, but I'll be waiting for a few inevitable updates before using it in production.

EDIT: Looks like their servers are getting hammered. Download is barely moving and their site is giving some CloudFlare 503's.


----------



## ExonHost (Jul 7, 2015)

Got email two hours ago, nothing very exciting. I'll wait a bit until I put it into production


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 7, 2015)

Loving this:

https://twitter.com/monovm/status/618520802426617856

https://twitter.com/RussMichaels/status/618492687524737024


----------



## MartinD (Jul 7, 2015)

That's not you slagging off WHMCS again is it?


Surprised there isn't a link to Blesta in your post.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 7, 2015)

MartinD said:


> That's not you slagging off WHMCS again is it?
> 
> 
> Surprised there isn't a link to Blesta in your post.


Don't need to slag them off they damage themselves I'm just enjoying the view... you tried it yet or too scared due to their past? Someone on WHT has to update their custom addons because they don't work on V6, there's a bug, there's a SQL injection not fixed yet otherwise WHMCS hasn't stated anything about it. The BitPay module broken due to the dbconnect. What's next?


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 7, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> The BitPay module broken due to the dbconnect.


They removed dbconnect in version 5.2.x if I recall correctly.  This one is on the developer in my book.


----------



## mitgib (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, I tried it on acrosvm.com and it failed on the chinese characters, hope they get it fixed before 5.3 hits EOL


```
Version 5.3 - End of Life Date: 31st October 2015
```


----------



## DamienSB (Jul 8, 2015)

Should wait a few weeks before the update. Let everyone else enjoy the new "features" before the next maintenance release.

@Licensecart, dayssincelastwhmcsexploit.com is available.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 8, 2015)

DamienSB said:


> Should wait a few weeks before the update. Let everyone else enjoy the new "features" before the next maintenance release.
> 
> @Licensecart, dayssincelastwhmcsexploit.com is available.


Bit hard to judge since they use the bug crowd.com/whmcs now but when the SQL injection was reported on twitter (he got 1.2K) it went from 56 bugs to 58… I do own whmcs.rip but whmcs own .fail and .wtf.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 8, 2015)

Unfortunately bugs can be extremely difficult to find and track, especially in a piece of software as diverse as WHMCS. It's an all in one solution, or as I prefer to call it, a jack of all trades and master of none (more on that in an upcoming post).

It has its problems, but the truth of the matter is that it's the only mature piece of software that has enough community support.

Community support is _crucial_ when it comes to adding new modules and features. If I asked you to point me to similar software that has the same number of provisioning modules and gateway modules (produced both by the community and by WHMCS directly) as WHMCS, I'd switch away from it immediately. Community support extends past that, too. There's a distinct familiarity that those in the hosting segment have with WHMCS. I remember trying ClientExec when helping a friend and it was a terrible experience. 

I think WHMCS has become considerably better in terms of testing its software since being sold to cPanel. I don't remember the last serious security problem that WHMCS had.

Regarding Blesta (tagging @Licensecart so he can weigh in for a friendly discussion), there are a lot of features that I love, like:


Admins can opening a support ticket using a predefined response (this is awesome for abuse stuff)
Great admin area design
The 'view client' page is awesome
Beautiful order forms
Amazing reseller program. Bulk licenses are unimaginably cheap and significantly cheaper than WHMCS



Blesta View client page

Now here's why Blesta isn't quite ready for my use:


It's a well thought-out product, but it's light on real-life needed features. I want to see more reporting -- and not just billing reporting. It should have all the reports provided by WHMCS, and then some (e.g. ability to view all replies by a single staff member, another thing WHMCS is missing)
I don't see the ability to log in as the client. This is something that is needed from time-to-time when invoicing gets hairy (although, one would hope it wouldn't if blesta did its job properly)
Ticketing system would be amazing if it had ticket timers (timers to re-open a ticket) and auto-escalations, some of the more advanced features provided by Kayako. WHMCS vanilla, built-in support is seriously lacking for any growing company that takes its support seriously.
I would like to see at-a-glance (customizable) stuff in the header like Support Tickets and Pending Orders... it would be great if these could be customized to provide other statistics like average response time and average orders per day
There is a small community of Blesta users which makes me uncertain about it. Of course, this is one of those "critical mass" things, but the features provided so far are not enough to make me take the plunge.
In my book, it just needs some more time in development. It's a contender, but it needs to have something new to it.  That's my two cents.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 8, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Unfortunately bugs can be extremely difficult to find and track, especially in a piece of software as diverse as WHMCS. It's an all in one solution, or as I prefer to call it, a jack of all trades and master of none (more on that in an upcoming post).
> 
> 
> It has its problems, but the truth of the matter is that it's the only mature piece of software that has enough community support.
> ...


I agree, the only issue I have with their security is they claim to tell you later what the security bugs where but they don't 2014 security update is still hidden…



Tyler said:


> I think WHMCS has become considerably better in terms of testing its software since being sold to cPanel. I don't remember the last serious security problem that WHMCS had.


WHMCS wasn't sold mate, it's 49% cPanel 51% Matt (WHMCS)



Tyler said:


> It's a well thought-out product, but it's light on real-life needed features. I want to see more reporting -- and not just billing reporting. It should have all the reports provided by WHMCS, and then some (e.g. ability to view all replies by a single staff member, another thing WHMCS is missing)


True you can make custom reports now and use the pre-made ones I'm not sure how hard it is to make a pre-made one but Paulov on the forums made one for VatMoss. I don't use reports myself.



Tyler said:


> I don't see the ability to log in as the client. This is something that is needed from time-to-time when invoicing gets hairy (although, one would hope it wouldn't if blesta did its job properly)


Client Account > Account actions (left drop down box on the preview you have and it has "Login as a Client".



Tyler said:


> Ticketing system would be amazing if it had ticket timers (timers to re-open a ticket) and auto-escalations, some of the more advanced features provided by Kayako. WHMCS vanilla, built-in support is seriously lacking for any growing company that takes its support seriously.


Coming soon in: CORE-1075


Not sure about Auto-escalations.



Tyler said:


> I would like to see at-a-glance (customizable) stuff in the header like Support Tickets and Pending Orders... it would be great if these could be customized to provide other statistics like average response time and average orders per day


You can make a widget for that, or maybe someone can  Naja7host made a private encrypted notes widget.



Tyler said:


> There is a small community of Blesta users which makes me uncertain about it. Of course, this is one of those "critical mass" things, but the features provided so far are not enough to make me take the plunge.


Hopefully the community grows more.


----------



## trueman1 (Jul 10, 2015)

whmcs 6 is a brand new version that don't support php code inside templates,

also all whmcs addon will not work,

and all the new bags,

i think we should wait at least 6 months before even considering using this.


----------



## Jive (Jul 10, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> whmcs 6 is a brand new version that don't support php code inside templates,


There's an option to allow PHP in templates which is off by default. Simple enough to turn back on if you really need it.


I do agree it's likely for the best to be hesitant pushing this to production so soon though.


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 14, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> whmcs 6 is a brand new version that don't support php code inside templates,
> 
> also all whmcs addon will not work,
> 
> ...


Same here would be waiting for some more months to see the bugs appearing on WHMCS 6.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't forget about all the people that use different modules for hosting from modulesgarden the list below is current for what works with whmcs 6.0

We are currently in the middle of verification and development of fixes for the modules which do not support the newest version of WHMCS yet.

 

Here is the list of our modules which already support WHMCS 6.0:

Support Tickets Displayer For WHMCS v 1.0.1

SoftLayer For WHMCS v 1.0.2

Payment Gateway Switcher For WHMCS v 1.0.0

Product Linker For WHMCS v 1.2.0

ModulesGarden Widget For WHMCS v 1.0.2

Hosting Quota Notifications For WHMCS v 1.0.0

Hosting Renewals For WHMCS v 2.5.4

Domains Reseller For WHMCS v 1.5.0

Clients Profiler For WHMCS v 1.2.0

cPanel Extended For WHMCS v 2.6.0 (Coming Soon) 

 

I would wait a few months to upgrade to make sure everything is working correctly, I am still waiting on a few bugs to get fixed.


----------



## Grimace (Jul 14, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> and all the new bags,


Ah about time some new bags arrived.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2015)

*Promised:*

http://docs.whmcs.com/Version_6.0_Release_Notes#Modules_Compatibility
 



> All modules that are compatible with WHMCS V5.x will still be compatible with V6.0.
> 
> We have taken great care to ensure that despite considerable under the hood changes that have gone into 6.0, all previous publicly documented API methods and functions remain available and unchanged from before.


*Reality:*
 



Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Don't forget about all the people that use different modules for hosting from modulesgarden the list below is current for what works with whmcs 6.0
> 
> We are currently in the middle of verification and development of fixes for the modules which do not support the newest version of WHMCS yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jive (Jul 14, 2015)

Tyler said:


> *Promised:*
> 
> http://docs.whmcs.com/Version_6.0_Release_Notes#Modules_Compatibility
> 
> *Reality:*


I haven't checked the API docs since the update, but noticed a few changes in the database schema and way some undocumented methods are called broke a WHMCS site I look after (in dev environment this is).


The modules garden stuff is probably dependent on undocumented features or custom integrations with database tables/other things that've changed.


----------

